# Blank Console after boot



## nero (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello:

   I have a laptop that I use internally for some simple services. I do not have or run X11 on it in any way. I would like to find a way to possibly blank the console?

  I have already tried:

# vidcontrol -t 300 

however, that did not have the desired effect. Actually, I don't think it had any effect at all. 

Have looked high and low and cannot seem to find anywhere how this very simple feature is not readily available or easy to identify. 

I mean, I can compile a kernel to have exactly what I want; but I am unable to blank the console. That's sad.

Does anyone have any place to point me on how to accomplish this.

Maybe even run something like decay or another console based screensaver?

12.2-RELEASE-p3

Thanks,
T


----------



## a6h (Feb 27, 2021)

* You're not using Xorg. Therefore, you can use sc(4), and it can run screen saver.
* AFIAK sc(4) doesn't support KVM. I only use it in the VM. I didn't test it recently.
Related _Manual Pages_, and threads:

"Screen Saver" section of the sc(4), and splash(4)
Thread console-blank-screen-vt.72229/#post-438798
Thread how-do-you-set-a-screensaver-in-console-mode.54934/#post-310565


----------

